# Ascus pap with +HPV



## KREAGAN (Nov 10, 2009)

We have a patient that has had a pap came back ASCUS was sent for HPV testing, HPV came back positive and now has had a colposcopy. I do not believe there is a code for Ascus +HPV. If there is let me know. Any suggestions how to code this? Should i use both 795.01 and 795.05?
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 11, 2009)

I would use both codes.


----------



## karilynn (Nov 13, 2009)

I use both codes when I see this.


----------

